# Northern Gallery



## Firky (Aug 19, 2005)

Thought it maybe a good idea to start a selection of photos from the north 

Here's the Coquet Valley, I`ll post more later. I`m only home for another day.

bamburgh (best beaches in the country are in northumberland) 

coquet valley, alwinton, northumberland 

as above 

an old one of hadrians wall 

alnwick moor, northumberland


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 20, 2005)

Top idea Firky. 

Here's my Fleetwood  galley, a bit of a mix and match of different places around Fleety. 

Here's my West Pennines  gallery.

A few Manchester pics here ,here, here, here and a bonus of a picture of Blackpool at night.


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 20, 2005)

Think I have some pics of Liverpool somewhere, I'll try an post em when I can find a photo hosting site *ahem* cos my website, my glorius website, cant fit ny more on what with the stag do in Prague!!


----------



## Reg Perrin (Aug 20, 2005)

tangerinedream said:
			
		

> Top idea Firky.
> 
> Here's my Fleetwood  galley, a bit of a mix and match of different places around Fleety.
> 
> ...




Thanks TangerineDream. As an aside I saw Tangerine Dream at Manchester Free Trade Hall in 1974. I think we were treated to a Fritz the Cat cartoon at the same time. Our family holidayed in Fleetwood in the 60's. I remember corrigans fair , the pier and Durex washing up on the beach. We used to rent one of those chalets in front of the paddling pools pretty close to the pier. We got promoted to Cleveleys in 1966, I watched the world cup final there. Your photos brought my holiday memories flooding back!!!!


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 20, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Think I have some pics of Liverpool somewhere, I'll try an post em when I can find a photo hosting site *ahem* cos my website, my glorius website, cant fit ny more on what with the stag do in Prague!!



I like flickr


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 20, 2005)

Reg Perrin said:
			
		

> Thanks TangerineDream. As an aside I saw Tangerine Dream at Manchester Free Trade Hall in 1974. I think we were treated to a Fritz the Cat cartoon at the same time. Our family holidayed in Fleetwood in the 60's. I remember corrigans fair , the pier and Durex washing up on the beach. We used to rent one of those chalets in front of the paddling pools pretty close to the pier. We got promoted to Cleveleys in 1966, I watched the world cup final there. Your photos brought my holiday memories flooding back!!!!



more of a tangerinedream 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





than a prog rock thing!

Glad you liked the pictures, I'm sure I'll get some Cleveleys ones soon. I've got family there.


----------



## Firky (Aug 20, 2005)

tangerinedream said:
			
		

> more of a tangerinedream
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mmmm moogs


----------



## purves grundy (Aug 20, 2005)

Fucking stunning, some of these pics.

Good job!


----------



## anfield (Aug 20, 2005)

http://www.liverpoolpictorial.co.uk/


----------



## Japey (Aug 21, 2005)

www.northernlandscape.co.uk has some excellent pics of the great northern outdoors.


----------



## blackadder (Aug 21, 2005)

*Beacon fell*

A few pics of Beacon fell


----------

